
The Brainfuck Programming Language - gcmartinelli
http://www.muppetlabs.com/~breadbox/bf/
======
lubutu
Brainfuck is almost 20 years old, and extremely well-known. Is this really
worth a submission?

------
gcmartinelli
well... I didn't know about it. Am I supposed to know everything? just thought
I should share.

------
richo
Oh come on seriously? Brainfuck?

If you really have to post up esoteric languages from the distant past, do
INTERCAL which at least is too much of a pain in the ass to have been
implemented by everyone.

